# Background Renewal - Stuck in "Onboarding"?



## NWAüber (Sep 11, 2014)

Hello everyone. Like many others, my account was unexpectedly placed on hold on the 7th or December pending the annual renewal of my background check. I have been driving for over 6 years and this is the first time that I have been taken offline for this reason. Anyway, last week, on the 23rd, the background report was finally completed by Checkr and forwarded to Uber. I figured that some automated review process would take place, and that I would be back on the road the same day. That did not happen. My driver account is stuck in "Onboarding" status, and according to the support representatives that I have been able to reach on the phone, I won't be able to start driving again until the results of my background check have been reviewed by the appropriate team.

I'm hoping to get a sense of how much time passed between Checkr's completion of everyone's background checks and Uber giving you the green light to start driving again, so that I can have some idea of what to expect.

Thanks in advance for your time.


----------



## kcm (Dec 11, 2020)

i have a question when you recieved your backround check what did it look like all green andsaid clear because that is what mine said does it mean im hired

mine says onboarding as well


----------



## justaGoober (Mar 12, 2019)

I’m in the same boat. Unable to go on line. Checkr completed the report but Uber says they have to review it - it’s been two days. There is nothing new on the report. Only thing is a speeding ticket from 1985. Been driving for Uber for 2 years...never had this before.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I was offline 12 days. I'm guessing with the long holiday weekend, they got even more behind. Make sure both your MVR and your criminal has came back. Checkr sent me an email saying mine was complete but that was only the MVR, not the criminal


----------



## NWAüber (Sep 11, 2014)

Daisey77 said:


> I was offline 12 days. I'm guessing with the long holiday weekend, they got even more behind. Make sure both your MVR and your criminal has came back. Checkr sent me an email saying mine was complete but that was only the MVR, not the criminal


Thanks for your reply, @Daisey77. I've downloaded the pdf provided by Checkr and it contains both my MVR and criminal reports. There is a "consider" flag for county, but that's an issue from 2015 that was dismissed. I've been driving since 9/2014.



justaGoober said:


> I'm in the same boat. Unable to go on line. Checkr completed the report but Uber says they have to review it - it's been two days. There is nothing new on the report. Only thing is a speeding ticket from 1985. Been driving for Uber for 2 years...never had this before.


If you think about it when the time comes, I'll be curious to know when you're allowed back online. The copied/pasted message that I received from support said that the review process can take up to 5 business days. If my report was completed the afternoon of 12/23, maybe that means I'll be able to drive again 12/31, I hope.

I'll definitely be more prepared for the possibility of this happening again next year. I wasn't expecting to be offline for 3 weeks.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Yesterday Uber notified me that they were doing a new background check on me (for the first time in 5 years), told me they'd let me know when I could log in again, but had me ready to go by the end of the day. Less than 8 hours.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

NWAüber said:


> Like many others, my account was unexpectedly placed on hold on the 7th or December pending the annual renewal of my background check.


Like many others, these background checks are often completed in minutes without any hiccups. Accounts that are tossed into the review bin are "flagged" because some type of wrongdoing was documented and needs further intervention by live Uber personnel to determine if the driver might be shady. These determinations include interpreting what the actual crime might have been, because so many courts are in the habit of reducing the original charges. Uber has plenty of ants driving for them, they're not taking chances with any potential bad apples.


----------



## justaGoober (Mar 12, 2019)

I completely understand why they have to wait to onboard new drivers to process background checks, but it really makes no sense that they take existing drivers that are in good standing off line for what appear to be random checks.

When I first applied, I was on the road within 6 hours of applying. Now that I have driven for almost 2 years with 3k rides (and they know much more about me) they boot me off for at least a few days (and counting) while they review my background check that did not change.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

NWAüber said:


> Thanks for your reply, @Daisey77. I've downloaded the pdf provided by Checkr and it contains both my MVR and criminal reports. There is a "consider" flag for county, but that's an issue from 2015 that was dismissed. I've been driving since 9/2014.


Exact same scenario here. I started driving 6 months after you and this was the first time I was taken off line. The only consider flag I have is the same one that's been on there since I started. My Criminal took 11 days to come back. Then Uber had me back up and running 24 hours later


Atom guy said:


> Yesterday Uber notified me that they were doing a new background check on me (for the first time in 5 years), told me they'd let me know when I could log in again, but had me ready to go by the end of the day. Less than 8 hours.


Were both of your reports green clear? If so, that's expected. Typically the backgrounds that have a consider flag are the ones that are taking longer because someone at Uber has to manually review them


justaGoober said:


> I completely understand why they have to wait to onboard new drivers to process background checks, but it really makes no sense that they take existing drivers that are in good standing off line for what appear to be random checks.
> 
> When I first applied, I was on the road within 6 hours of applying. Now that I have driven for almost 2 years with 3k rides (and they know much more about me) they boot me off for at least a few days (and counting) while they review my background check that did not change.


It probably expired. Here we have to have one on file within the last 365 days. They waited to run my background until the day my last one expired so legally I could not drive. That's why most of the drivers here are getting pulled off line. They're just waiting until the expiration date to rerun the backgrounds.


----------



## Melsbully (Dec 28, 2020)

I have been offline since December 8th. My background check was complete since the 10th. Only issue was an expired inspection tag in 2018 which was dismissed. I’m a Diamond driver with good ratings. I reactivated my Lyft account and they also ran a background check using Checkr. My account was never put on hold with Lyft and they texted me saying everything was fine and thanked me for being a responsible driver. Why can Lyft accomplish in one day what Uber hasn’t been able to in 21 days and counting


----------



## NWAüber (Sep 11, 2014)

Melsbully said:


> I have been offline since December 8th. My background check was complete since the 10th.


That's concerning... 18 days, so far, to complete a review that should only take minutes?



Uber's Guber said:


> Like many others, these background checks are often completed in minutes without any hiccups. Accounts that are tossed into the review bin are "flagged" because some type of wrongdoing was documented and needs further intervention by live Uber personnel to determine if the driver might be shady. These determinations include interpreting what the actual crime might have been, because so many courts are in the habit of reducing the original charges. Uber has plenty of ants driving for them, they're not taking chances with any *potential bad apples*.


You didn't read the original post in its entirety. I hope your day gets better.


----------



## Melsbully (Dec 28, 2020)

NWAüber said:


> That's concerning... 18 days, so far, to complete a review that should only take minutes?
> 
> You didn't read the original post in its entirety. I hope your day gets better.


I read the entire post. Just affirming the same scenario


----------



## NWAüber (Sep 11, 2014)

Melsbully said:


> I read the entire post. Just affirming the same scenario


That part was actually in response to Uber's Guber &#128522;


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

NWAüber said:


> You didn't read the original post in its entirety. I hope your day gets better.


You need to hope your days get better - I read your entire post and I responded that your account is on hold because you got a shit-stain on your background report and Uber is taking their sweet time deciding if you're worth a shit to them anymore.


----------



## NWAüber (Sep 11, 2014)

Uber's Guber said:


> You need to hope your days get better - I read your entire post and I responded that your account is on hold because you got a shit-stain on your background report and Uber is taking their sweet time deciding if you're worth a shit to them anymore.


To those who have been around a while - is this guy always an a*shole for no reason? I feel for people like this, who harbor such anger and bitterness in their hearts. Oh well. His problem, not mine.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

NWAüber said:


> To those who have been around a while - is this guy always an a*shole for no reason? I feel for people like this, who harbor such anger and bitterness in their hearts. Oh well. His problem, not mine.


No problem here, I'm able to pass every background check in only a few minutes. :smiles:


----------



## NWAüber (Sep 11, 2014)

Uber's Guber said:


> No problem here, I'm able to pass every background check in only a few minutes. :smiles:


Ok. And? Or was that the end of the post?


----------



## justaGoober (Mar 12, 2019)

Looks like I’ll miss NYE...still off-line. Although, who knows what it will look like this year.


----------



## TonyStewart (Apr 4, 2020)

Checkr sent my report to Uber on 12/22 and I'm still offline. Just called Uber support and she related that it shouldn't have taken this long and that she was sending a message to Background support and that I should be activated within the next 24 hours. I'll believe when I see it. GLTA


----------



## kcm (Dec 11, 2020)

my report has been in the pending process for10days should i be worried


----------



## TonyStewart (Apr 4, 2020)

kcm said:


> my report has been in the pending process for10days should i be worried


I've been pending for 8 days, they said some agencies are lagging due to the pandemic. Hopefully not much longer!


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

kcm said:


> my report has been in the pending process for10days should i be worried


If you used to live at some state like CA, you should be worried. 
CA courts and DMVs, they don't respect others need to get their background check done as quick as possible to get a job.
Mine has been since Nov and still they haven't released records yet.


----------



## justaGoober (Mar 12, 2019)

My report was received by Uber since 12/26. But they haven’t “reviewed” it yet....even though nothing has changed since I started driving two years ago. 

I don’t think the problem is with courts or any other entity (at least in my case) - it’s with Uber and their inability to process documents that they have already received.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

justaGoober said:


> My report was received by Uber since 12/26. But they haven't "reviewed" it yet....even though nothing has changed since I started driving two years ago.
> 
> I don't think the problem is with courts or any other entity (at least in my case) - it's with Uber and their inability to process documents that they have already received.


If checkr has done with your background check, you could call Uber support to get that done. Otherwise, you will still be in the queue.


----------



## justaGoober (Mar 12, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> If checkr has done with your background check, you could call Uber support to get that done. Otherwise, you will still be in the queue.


Yea, I've called 2x and sent texts via the app. They keep saying it should be "soon". I'll
Just sit tight and contact them every few days.


----------



## kcm (Dec 11, 2020)

have a question again my mvr came back clear my crimminal has consider for charges 20yrs ago will be able to drive.. waiting for ubers decision..any one have idea


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

kcm said:


> have a question again my mvr came back clear my crimminal has consider for charges 20yrs ago will be able to e.. waiting for ubers decdrivision..any one have idea


It just depends. Depends on what the actual charge is on your record and what your state laws are


----------



## justaGoober (Mar 12, 2019)

My background check has finally been approved and I can now go online. They received it from checkr on 12/26 and approved it on 1/7. Not sure if my prodding via text support helped or not.


----------



## TonyStewart (Apr 4, 2020)

My background check was just approved and I can finally go back out there tomorrow. They received my report from checkr on 12/22 and approved it on 1/8. The guy from Uber support said the review team was backed up and that there were a lot of people waiting in the que. glta


----------



## Ihateu (Jun 7, 2019)

TonyStewart said:


> Checkr sent my report to Uber on 12/22 and I'm still offline. Just called Uber support and she related that it shouldn't have taken this long and that she was sending a message to Background support and that I should be activated within the next 24 hours. I'll believe when I see it. GLTA


Did that work?


----------



## TonyStewart (Apr 4, 2020)

Ihateu said:


> Did that work?


I was activated 3 or 4 days later. I guess there's a big backlog in the que.


----------



## Ihateu (Jun 7, 2019)

TonyStewart said:


> I was activated 3 or 4 days later. I guess there's a big backlog in the que.


Did they explain why yours took so long?


----------



## TonyStewart (Apr 4, 2020)

Ihateu said:


> Did they explain why yours took so long?


backlog of cases to review


----------



## AGKkansascity (Jun 27, 2020)

NWAüber said:


> Hello everyone. Like many others, my account was unexpectedly placed on hold on the 7th or December pending the annual renewal of my background check. I have been driving for over 6 years and this is the first time that I have been taken offline for this reason. Anyway, last week, on the 23rd, the background report was finally completed by Checkr and forwarded to Uber. I figured that some automated review process would take place, and that I would be back on the road the same day. That did not happen. My driver account is stuck in "Onboarding" status, and according to the support representatives that I have been able to reach on the phone, I won't be able to start driving again until the results of my background check have been reviewed by the appropriate team.
> 
> I'm hoping to get a sense of how much time passed between Checkr's completion of everyone's background checks and Uber giving you the green light to start driving again, so that I can have some idea of what to expect.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your time.


Go to your county court.


----------



## Feghali (Aug 2, 2021)

AGKkansascity said:


> Go to your county court.


I have the exact same situation, I spoke to checkers, I was told that they submitted my background check to uber on June the 3rd, almost three months ago, and they sent me a copy of my report, everything is clean, and I'm still waiting. when I try to go online it says, we will let you know when you can work.


AGKkansascity said:


> Go to your county court.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Feghali said:


> I have the exact same situation, I spoke to checkers, I was told that they submitted my background check to uber on June the 3rd, almost three months ago, and they sent me a copy of my report, everything is clean, and I'm still waiting. when I try to go online it says, we will let you know when you can work.


So you looked at the copy they sent you? Everything was marked "clear" in green lettering? Nothing marked as consider? In my market anyways it seemed like the drivers whose backgrounds were being held up were the drivers who had considers on their backgrounds. Which doesn't automatically disqualify you but based on whatever parameters have been set for our backgrounds oh, our background gets flagged. The backgrounds that are marked "consider" have to be manually reviewed by an actual Uber employee. This is where the delay happens. I don't know if they're just swamped with consider backgrounds or if they're short-staffed but getting the manual review has been the issue here 🤷‍♀️


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Melsbully said:


> I have been offline since December 8th. My background check was complete since the 10th. Only issue was an expired inspection tag in 2018 which was dismissed. I’m a Diamond driver with good ratings. I reactivated my Lyft account and they also ran a background check using Checkr. My account was never put on hold with Lyft and they texted me saying everything was fine and thanked me for being a responsible driver. Why can Lyft accomplish in one day what Uber hasn’t been able to in 21 days and counting


This what I wonder..I moved both accounts (U/L) across State lines ..both wanted to run a new BG check..Lyft did it in less than a day,while Uber needed 2 months & a “team of experts” for the exact same procedure (& was unable to why)


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

At L.A. , CA .
I've contacted court and they told me they replies electronically on same day and they makes sure nothing left on their desk of background requests at end of days they says. And You can check your report at checker and they are also saying samething .
They insists It's instantaneous process to send back it's report to Uber. 
So it's UBER being way too slow having hangover from every night out parties and drug infused ungodly activities with local sex escorts they do with our hard earned service fees from entire planet . How do I know that ? One of my good friend from youth is exotic dancers and sex escorts and got married with UBER employees . That's how... 

I've read on YouTube comment sections when noone helping you and they are putting and treating you as a rat's on a spinning wheel in a cage then it's better to use third party help support . It's says Dictechie on Instagram can help your account issues in matter of min. Worth a try . When nobody helping you and stealing your money and not getting adequate services for what you been paying for each trips and seeing those losers living like a kind with about a $3750 monthly rents apartment for doing nothing for you ? Sure...


----------

